# Leupold Yosemite 6x30 binos



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 6, 2014)

This pair of binos is for anyone on a budget that is looking good product at good price. They are small, lightweight, bright and very clear. They also work a lot better than you would think in low light. I legal light you can see well with them. If you don't believe me read the reviews. I got them for $85 shipped from Amazon. They have a nice neoprene strap and case as well. Field&Stream rated them as the best binos under $200. These are not for glassing ridges in Colorado but for deer hunting in Georgia they are perfect. They are also available in 8x.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 7, 2014)

I've got a pair as well.  Very nice quality for less than $100.  When I got a pair of Vortex, my little girl took over the Leupolds.


----------



## TJay (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't have the Yosemite's but I did purchase the Leupold 6 x 32 Katmai's before they were discontinued and I agree they are great for Georgia deer hunting.  They are smaller and lighter than typical 8X binos and I see no difference in brightness when I compare them to my Nikon 8 x 40s.  If I were hunting a large field I would probably use the Nikons but for woods hunting the 6 power is awesome.  The Yosemite's sound like a great deal for someone on a budget!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 15, 2014)

Update....have used them now from the stand. And you can see well before legal light to see if any are already in field. One morning while still full dark I could see well just by moonlight. Love these little binoculars.


----------

